# Which clinic for older ladies/ por responders



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am coming to terms with being a poor responder. When I started IVF about 9 months ago I had a reasonable response (10 good eggs) but now I am consistently producing only 4 - 6 eggs and poor quality embryos (one or two)

My DH is not willing to give up now. I am currently in an NHS cycle, but I find that being on the 'production line' is frustrating and probably a waste of my eggs and money.

So my question is, after this one, if I don't get any decent embryos, where should I go? Where is best for the poor responders?

Any ideas?

Alley x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Alley
My DH and I were being seen by a consultant at the Whittington in north London (NHS) when it was decided that we needed to go elsewhere because there was nothing more they could do for us. I had drawn up a shortlist of clinics based largely on statistics but our consultant said that there really was only one place worth considering given my age, and DH's poor sperm quality: the Lister. I must say that I've been pretty surprised at the treatment so far, compared to somewhere like ARGC, where the patient is monitored *extremely* closely, I've had very little contact with my consultant. I'm on my second cycle, having abandoned the first due to development of polyps, so I've yet to see how good they really are. One thing I've heard about ARGC is that they prefer you not to embark on treatment when your FSH level is high. Personally, at 42 (knocking on 43) I would not want to waste time trying to lower my FSH level, when I believe it's only an indicator of how one *might* respond to treatment.
Wishing you lots of   
Gizzle x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Alley,

Sorry things haven't worked out for you so far. Hope you get that elusive BFP this cycle.    

Have you tried a long protocl cycle at all? I see from your sig block that you're on a short protocol this time and wondered if the long one might work better for you.

Can't advise on a clinic I'm afraid but hopefully someone will be able to. 

Good luck hun.

   

CG xxxx


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Gizzle. Thanks for the reply. like you I feel I cannot wait. Only 8 months ago I produced 10 decent eggs. Since then I've had 3 more (one current) cycles and only produced 6, 5, 4 follicles in stimulation. I only get 25% - 30% fertilisation, so this means only 2 embryos. We did intensive cycling (every other month) becasue I was afraid time was runnning out. I now wonder if I may have been wise to at least wait 2 months between cycles. But remarkably my FSH this month was 8.9, so it wasn't  a good indicator for my own ovarian response. What is your view of the Lister so far?  Can you remember why they were recommended?

CG - this is my first time on short protocol... and my worst response so far. Thank you for your kind thoughts


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I know this is an oldish post buty thought I would add my tuppence worth. When i had an fsh reading of 13 last year I was referred to the Lister.A few months later They went ahead and cycled me with an fsh of 24. I only produced one follicle and cycle was abandoned. I was not offered a follow up appointment but had a brief chat with consultant on the phone who said I should go to DE. I expressed a wish to have my medication increased as I had been on menopure 300 but knew that this was not the maximum dose. Dr was reluctant to do this and said it wouldnt make any difference. I changed clinic (new local clinic in Hove) and consultant there changed my meds to gonal F which is supposed to be better for poor responders, Was on maximum dose of stimms 600. I produced 5 eggs this time. Unfortunately it resulted in a BFN but at least it gave me the oppurtunity. Incidentally, i took DHEA for 4 months prior to tx and my fsh came down to 8.5
Truthfully, i dont think the Lister is all that it is cracked up to be. it felt very inpersonal to me but obviously everyones experience is different.

pobby xx


----------



## jtlondon (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi

If I were you, I'd go straight to the Lister.  I had highish FSH (between 11 and 13) and got pregnant there aged 42 (it was my 5th attempt though - and my FSH that month was 7 ).  I'd also really recommend acupuncture to get your FSH down - Daniel Elliott in Harley St is fantastic.  Just avoid the ARGC though!

Good luck
JT


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

JT
You really should not be advising someone *not* to go to a clinic. The ARGC have rather good stats for those over 40!


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

I am 43 and a half and have a FSH of 5.9 but i responded poorly to 200iu or puregon and 225 of menpur. i have produced 5 eggs , only 3 are fertilizable. I had 5 folicles.

so what i wonder is that if i have such a good low fsh for my age... what happened?


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

... I have been on GonalF 450 for 3 cycles this year and got between 10 and 17 eggs, though not all are mature.  I usually end up with 8 embryos (in fact, since starting stimmed tx 3 years ago, I consistently have 8/9 embryos - grade 2/3).

Love
Georgie.xx


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Meant to say that the last FSH reading that my clinic took in December 06 was 10.  I had a poorer response to stimms that tx - got 7 eggs and 3 embryos, all quite poor quality.  My response has bounced right back again, so I assume my FSH is lower again.

love
Georgie.


----------

